# FreeFOP for dummies (TO BE EXPANDED)



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

FreeFOP is a hybrid of the roux method and cfop. The good thing about freefop is that is can be used for both fmc and speedsolving. It consists of the following steps
1. Build a semi cross (A cross with only 3 cross edges in place
2. Solving F2L using your now open M and M' moves
3. Solving the corners using 2 look oll algs as well as T Perm and Y perm
4. Making all of the edges on the top layer be yellow
5. Finishing with a U perm


Feel free to post any questions or post tutorial links below.

Here are some tutorials and walk through solves:


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 4, 2016)

This is just one type of freefop and is a Roux/CFOP/PCMS hybrid.

Freefop is blockbuild F2L however you want then OLL/PLL


----------



## sqAree (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't watched those videos for now, just correct me if I'm wrong: I thought FreeFOP was like CFOP but you build the F2L in any way you like? Thus this method would limit the possibilities?


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I haven't watched those videos for now, just correct me if I'm wrong: I thought FreeFOP was like CFOP but you build the F2L in any way you like? Thus this method would limit the possibilities?


Yes that is true, however, Im just showing the basics of it in this post and the video. freefop is a method that can easily be adjusted to your liking, since it is very new and easy to change. Simply put, you can do it however you like, but im maily focusing on the oll and pll because it makes last layer more intuivive that algorithmic.


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> This is just one type of freefop and is a Roux/CFOP/PCMS hybrid.
> 
> Freefop is blockbuild F2L however you want then OLL/PLL


Simply put, you can do it however you like, but im maily focusing on the oll and pll because it makes last layer more intuivive that algorithmic.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 6, 2016)

Any structured approach to FreeFOP is, by definition, not FreeFOP.


----------



## DecimatingSky (Jun 7, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Any structured approach to FreeFOP is, by definition, not FreeFOP.



idk I've always thought of FreeFOP to be "a kind-of cross, and then a f2l-ish thing, plus LL"


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 7, 2016)

I actually am a ZZ-FreeFOP neutral user, I have an example solve somewhere in the example solve thread if you want to check that out. It's not too great and super inefficient move wise, but the finger tricks are great.
Also, if you want, I can show you how I do FreeFOP and my cases (etc) and maybe help with the tutorial?


----------

